# Looking for Stolen 1967 Strat



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Didn;t know there was a section for this. 

I am looking for a 1967 Fender Stratocaster, it was painted white. 
on the reverse of the headstock is a Drivers License # (Quebec) ingraved 

This was my fathers start, he was down and out, and finally agreed to sell it for 4500.00 the guy came with a certified check, his address and info etc. 

The check was a phony, my Dad lost his strat, luckily, he did not sell his Super Twin (Blackface) amp. 

My father passed away in 2007, I have the amp, and am looking for his strat. 
I am willing to buy it, no strings attached or questions asked. 

It was stolen in Montreal in 2001, we figured it was sold somewhere in the montreal area, possibly to a collector. 

please pm me for my email. 

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump to the top

This kind of thing makes my blood boil.

Hope you are able to find the Strat.

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Geez...I can't believe some people. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Greco and Hollowbody. 
I know I will never find it again... but you never know... 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you reported it to the police because even if the P.O.S. that stole it has it refinished old strats tend to attract attention and could still pop up.
I'm in Toronto but I'll keep my eyes open here and let some friends who own vintage shops know to watch for a 67 strat.
I really hope that walking turd gets nailed.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez that makes me angry !!!!! 
I'm sure you WILL get it back.
I had an olympic white 64' Strat stolen right off stage, between sets at Barrymore's in Ottawa. Lo and Behold 17 years later it walked into Capsule music in Toronto. It took about a month to sort out (mainly because the Ottawa Police thought it was too much of an inconvenience to look up the report I filed back then) but I got it back. The finish was stripped but there were certain things (like the drivers license) in the body of the guitar that identified it as mine.
So hold out hope. I'll keep my eye's open in this part of the country.


Pete


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks faracaster, 
Excellent outcome, so the drivers license did help you? I thought it was funny at the time my Dad did this to his guitar, but understand it now... 30 odd years later. 
This does give me hope! 

Cheers! and thanks


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

don't give up hope. about a month ago, i saw my very first guitar on ebay. 
if i had the $$ i woulda bought it. i haven't seen that guitar in over 25 years.


----------



## Gray (Jul 8, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> don't give up hope. about a month ago, i saw my very first guitar on ebay.
> if i had the $$ i woulda bought it. i haven't seen that guitar in over 25 years.



That must have blew your mind man.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm, I've often thought about engraving my name on or under the neckplate or something like that (even under the pick guard). DL # never occurred to me.


----------



## Global-Exile (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow... I'll go nuts if i ever find this. people are ridiculous.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

This is why I'm going to wait for the check to clear when I sell my stuff. I find it hard to believe some individuals don't feel any guilt for shamelessly ripping people off like this. 


Hope you you can find it.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

That's why I'll only do Cash deals

Good luck man


----------



## Creeative (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey there, did you see the man who gave your dad the certified cheque? Because on kijiji my Randy Rhoads Les Paul Custom Replica was stolen by a guy who gave me a fraudulent certified cheque. If you remember how he looks like that would be great so I can see if its the same person.


----------

